# Connected an amplifier board and an mp3 decoder



## suzy (Jan 13, 2017)

I connected an amplifier board (TPA3116D2) and an mp3 decoder to the same 12vcc source and there is a noise in the loudspeaker. If the decoder and the amplifier board are connected to separate sources, the noise will disappear. Do you know what you could do to connect them both to the same source without having the noise? Thank you.


----------



## richadam (8 mo ago)

suzy said:


> I connected an amplifier board (TPA3116D2) and an mp3 decoder to the same 12vcc source and there is a noise in the loudspeaker. If the decoder and the amplifier board are connected to separate sources, the noise will disappear. Do you know what you could do to connect them both to the same source without having the noise? Thank you.


Hi there, sorry to post in a old thread because it's necessary for me to know did you find any solution related to this issue?


----------

